# La crisi è finita



## elena (24 Aprile 2011)

*La crisi è finita*

Un articolo di Federico Rampini uscito su La Repubblica di oggi.

*Usa, la crisi è finita: boom di divorzi "Adesso ce lo possiamo permettere"*

Evviva la ripresa economica: finalmente  possiamo divorziare. Signore, avete finito di sopportare quell'essere  fastidioso che da anni occupa indebitamente la vostra camera da letto,  pretende di mangiare con voi, lascia tracce irritanti del suo passaggio  nel bagno. È questo il grido di liberazione che riecheggia in America.  Più 25 per cento nelle cause di divorzio, con punte ancora superiori in  alcuni Stati Usa dalle procedure "express" come il Nevada (Las Vegas,  Reno). Se si rimette in moto la macchina legale delle separazioni,  spiegano gli esperti, è un chiaro segnale che le cose vanno davvero  meglio.

La recessione, fra i tanti stenti inflitti agli americani  - e soprattutto alle americane - aveva congelato i divorzi. Lo rivelano  gli ultimi dati del censimento federale. Con un'improvvisa battuta  d'arresto, nel 2009 la quota dei divorziati era scesa per la prima  volta. Non a caso. Il 2009 fu l'annus horribilis della crisi, il punto  più basso nella caduta della ricchezza americana, un disastro senza  precedenti dai tempi della Grande Depressione. L'impatto sui divorzi era  stato immediato. Lo sanno bene gli avvocati specializzati in cause di  separazione, riuniti in un ordine professionale dal nome quanto mai  fuorviante: l'American Academy of Matrimonial Lawyers. Il cui vero  business fiorisce quando le unioni si disfano. Oppure grazie alle  parcelle incassate sui famosi "pre-nup", quei contratti pre-nuziali che  sono la pianificazione patrimoniale delle rotture. Sui 1.600 avvocati  iscritti a quell'associazione, la  metà ha avuto un pesante calo di entrate nel 2009. Ma la musica è  cambiata di colpo nel 2010-2011. La presidentessa dell'associazione,  Linda Lea Viken, confida al Financial Times un aumento di cause per  separazione del 25 per cento. 

Il nesso con la congiuntura  economica è evidente. In periodi di alta disoccupazione, chi può  permettersi le parcelle degli avvocati? E poi c'è il rischio che il  coniuge non sia in grado di pagare gli alimenti. Un impatto enorme lo ha  avuto anche il tracollo del mercato immobiliare. Quando si disfa una  coppia, spesso negli Stati Uniti il modo più rapido e trasparente per  dividersi i beni è mettere in vendita la casa. Uno sbocco impossibile,  nel biennio tremendo in cui i prezzi precipitavano, i cartelli "vendesi"  tappezzavano intere città.

Ora, secondo le parole dell'avvocato  di Las Vegas Marshall Willick, "esplode una domanda arretrata",  accumulata in due anni di rinvii forzati. È una corsa a divorziare per  profittare della congiuntura più rosea. Con un lascito visibile, però,  della crisi immobiliare. In molte aree del paese i prezzi delle case non  hanno recuperato i livelli pre-crisi. E allora davanti al giudice si  ripete sempre più spesso una scena sorprendente: marito e moglie (futuri  ex) litigano non per tenersi la casa, ma per rifilarla all'altro e  incassare il cash. Nei tribunali si crea una nuova giurisprudenza. Con  il peso dei mutui pregressi che valgono più della casa stessa, il  possesso dell'immobile va valutato col segno meno, è un castigo anziché  un beneficio. Meglio lasciare all'ex la grana dell'appartamento da  vendere, e fuggire altrove a farsi una vita nuova.

La grande crisi economica ha provocato - o più spesso ha accelerato - anche altri cambiamenti nella geografia dei divorzi.

L'America  continua ad essere un paese dove ci si separa facilmente: nonostante la  promessa scambiata davanti all'altare di eterna fedeltà "for better or  worse", il 40 per cento dei matrimoni si conclude prima o poi davanti a  un giudice. La durata media di quei matrimoni che finiscono così è di  otto anni (e dopo tre anni e mezzo arriva un secondo sì all'altare,  nella maggior parte dei casi). Così l'esercito dei divorziati continua a  crescere. Nel 1980 c'erano 11 milioni di divorziati per 100 milioni di  adulti sposati, oggi sono rispettivamente 26 milioni e 121. La decisione  di mettere fine all'unione spetta molto più spesso alla donna: nel 65  per cento dei casi è lei ad avviare la pratica che prelude all'addio. Ma  l'aspetto economico gioca in modo ben diverso da come si crede in  Europa. 

Contrariamente all'immagine proiettata da Hollywood e  dai rotocalchi, la tempestosa vita matrimoniale dei Vip e delle star non  fa affatto tendenza. Negli Stati Uniti sono i poveri a divorziare molto  più dei ricchi. I matrimoni solidi coincidono con i livelli  d'istruzione superiori. L'81 per cento dei laureati che si sono sposati  negli anni Ottanta, sono tuttora con la stessa moglie o marito. La  percentuale di coppie stabili scende al 49 per cento, se il loro livello  di studi si è fermato alla scuola secondaria superiore. Lo conferma  June Carbone, una giurista della University of Missouri studiosa delle  tendenze matrimoniali: "Il ceto sociale è diventato un indicatore sicuro  sulla stabilità dei matrimoni, all'incontrario". Questo aiuta a  spiegare il forte impatto che la crisi economica ha avuto sui divorzi. È  nelle classi meno abbienti che il costo dell'avvocato può diventare  proibitivo o la possibilità di pagare gli alimenti crolla di colpo con  la recessione. 

L'altro impatto forte della crisi è stato sui  rapporti di forze socio-economici tra i due sessi. "Nelle classi  lavoratrici - spiega la Carbone - gli uomini hanno perso terreno, le  donne si sono rafforzate". I licenziamenti del 2008-2009 hanno colpito  molto di più i maschi, una vera ecatombe. Intanto le donne hanno  continuato la loro ascesa in termini di risultati scolastici e livello  d'istruzione. Risultato: "Tra i colletti blu, il maschio americano ha  molto meno da offrire oggi rispetto a trent'anni fa - dice la giurista -  , questo crea un divario tra le aspettative e la realtà. E le mogli  deluse possono permettersi di andarsene molto più facilmente di  prima".


----------



## aristocat (24 Aprile 2011)

OMG :confuso:... si salvi chi può


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2011)

Mmmmmmm, mi sento un po' tirato in causa......
Speriamo che la crisi finisca pure in Italia.......


----------



## aristocat (24 Aprile 2011)

Ehm, comunque, molto interessante sia il rapporto tra disponibilità finanziarie/tasso di divorzi + status, prestigio sociale (spesso vanno a braccetto con il tasso di scolarizzazione)/durata del matrimonio...


----------



## aristocat (24 Aprile 2011)

*in america come in italia e dovunque...*

Da un lato viene da pensare a quanta parte di ipocrisia si trova nei ceti più alti, in cui l'uomo rispettabile ("upright man") è quello che negli anni riesce a tirare su una famiglia impeccabile, tenere in piedi _no matter what _il suo matrimonio con la moglie di buona famiglia e a seppellire nel cortile della sua villa d'ordinanza tutti i "cadaveri" delle varie amanti che si susseguono negli anni... :blank: mentre il suo tempo libero viene speso nei circoli politici/sociali che contano, anche a beneficio della sua carriera....
basti pensare a un personaggio come John Thain* e voilà, abbiamo la rappresentazione concreta di questo spaccato sociale.

Comunque se tanti "altolocati" mantengono viva la loro unione per vero sentimento e fiducia in un progetto di vita, troppi di loro (e non solo negli States ), invece, continuano a non fare assolutamente nulla per smentire questo cliché. Nonostante tutti i denari che potrebbero spendere per divorziare da un/a partner che non amano più.

per contro, fa riflettere l'"euforia"  con cui il ceto medio (a portafoglio pieno) arriva ad un passo come quello del divorzio. Effetto del consumismo dei sentimenti? Maybe. Non voglio sembrare cattiva, ma il divorzio, in un ceto in cui certe apparenze non vanno difese con le unghie, sembra addirittura promosso al rango di "status symbol"...
mah... mah... :blank:
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Thain +
*http://www.the-languedoc-page.com/articles/languedoc-articles208.htm


----------



## elena (25 Aprile 2011)

Io non mi sposerò mai.


----------



## aristocat (25 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Io non mi sposerò mai.


No dai, elena... le statistiche sono fatte per essere smentite :carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> No dai, elena... le statistiche sono fatte per essere smentite :carneval:


...........ma è ....... statisticamente più probabile confermarle


----------



## aristocat (25 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ...........ma è ....... statisticamente più probabile confermarle


Sì, ma così, che gusto ci sarebbe? :carneval:


----------



## elena (18 Maggio 2011)

*Matrimoni ancora in calo 
Boom delle coppie di fatto*

*I dati Istat: - 30mila in 2 anni
E ci si sposa sempre più tardi*



Si sa, l’amore non basta per sposarsi. Questo vale soprattutto in tempo  di crisi economica, dove per gli aspiranti sposi spesso le nozze  rappresentano il sogno che si allontana. E così è stato per l’Italia,  secondo l’Istat, visto che nel biennio 2009-2010 - in primo luogo per  effetto della crisi - è stato registrato un calo record dei matrimoni  celebrati: -6% rispetto ad una media annua dell’1,2% degli ultimi anni. 

Nel  2009 sono stati celebrati 230.613 matrimoni mentre nel 2010 poco più di  217 mila (3,6 ogni mille abitanti); nel 2008 erano stati 246.613 (4,1).  A diminuire sono soprattutto le prime nozze (il 93,5% nel 1972, l’85,7%  nel 2009). Il calo ha interessato tutte le aree del paese. Tra le  grandi regioni, il Lazio (-9,4%), Lombardia (-8%), Toscana (-6,7%),  Piemonte e Campania (-6,4%). Ci si sposa sempre meno e sempre più tardi  nel nostro paese. L’età media degli sposi, ad esempio, è salita a 33  anni per gli uomini, 30 per le donne; ben 6 anni in più rispetto ai  valori del 1975. 

I giovani restano più a lungo a casa con i  genitori, hanno difficoltà a trovare un lavoro stabile e una casa. Ma  non solo. La situazione - commenta l’Istat - è stata «amplificata nel  biennio 2009-2010 da una congiuntura economica sfavorevole che,  verosimilmente, ha contribuito ad accentuare un diffuso senso di  precarietà e di incertezza. La peculiarità del 2009 consiste, quindi,  nell’accentuarsi della tendenza alla diminuzione e alla posticipazione  delle nozze: la propensione a sposarsi prima dei 35 anni è diminuita in  un solo anno di circa del 7% sia per i celibi che per le nubili, valore  pi— che triplicato rispetto a quello osservata tra il 2008 e il 2007». 

Di  fronte alle incertezze economiche, le coppie (che comunque possono  permetterselo) evitano spese che ritengono superflue e optano per la  convivenza. Anche a questo si deve il successo delle unioni di fatto che  proseguono nel trend di crescita (mezzo milione nel 2007) così come  sono in «continuo aumento» i bambini nati al di fuori del matrimonio, il  21,7% del totale dei nati nel 2009. Il calo delle nozze pesa  soprattutto sulle prime nozze, 175.043 nel 2009, 10.706 in meno rispetto  al 2008. Diminuiscono anche i matrimoni misti, dove uno dei due sposi è  straniero: nel 2009 sono state celebrate 32 mila nozze (il 14% del  totale dei matrimoni), quasi 5 mila in meno rispetto al 2008 e i dati  del 2010 «suggeriscono una ulteriore contrazione». 

Quando ci si  sposa, gli italiani scelgono per lo più il rito religioso; i matrimoni  civili sono circa il 37%, 85.771, 4.811 in meno rispetto all’anno  precedente (-5,8%). Invariata invece questa scelta nel 2010; da  sottolineare che solo 15 anni fa il matrimonio in comune non arrivava al  20%. Anche le seconde nozze calano: sono passate da 34.137 del 2008 a  32.873 del 2009. Gli uomini si risposano in media a 48 anni se sono  divorziati e a 61 se sono vedovi, mentre le donne, rispettivamente, 43 e  48 anni. In genere gli sposi optano per la separazione dei beni: nel  2009 è stata pari al 64,2%.

fonte: http://www3.lastampa.it/cronache/sezioni/articolo/lstp/402895/


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Un articolo di Federico Rampini uscito su La Repubblica di oggi.
> 
> *Usa, la crisi è finita: boom di divorzi "Adesso ce lo possiamo permettere"*
> 
> ...


Che non esista più il concetto del "noi", che il sacrificio per la coppia non abbia più valore e che l'egoismo delle persone sia in primo piano lo abbiamo sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni.

Ste statistiche sono inutili.


----------



## Daniele (22 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Che non esista più il concetto del "noi", che il sacrificio per la coppia non abbia più valore e che l'egoismo delle persone sia in primo piano lo abbiamo sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni.
> 
> Ste statistiche sono inutili.


E che molti moriranno soli, sfigati e con solo i propri ricordi di quando erano per loro fighi ne è la conseguenza


----------



## Match Point (30 Maggio 2011)

ma secondo me oggigiorno non ci si sposa proprio mai anche perché con questa "crisi", é davvero impossibile farlo


----------

